# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Killifish Descriptions

## stormhawk

Although I'm not a scientist, I'm particularly interested in the original descriptions of killies. These first descriptions of new species will always contain a description of the type locality of the species and helps one to ascertain as to where these originally came from. Picture plates and other morphological characters, including genetic studies if any, will help greatly in identification of a species including notes on similar/related species in the case of many killifish like the Simpsonichthys. 

In posting this message I am asking for any help possible in obtaining these descriptions. These are usually obtainable from scientific or ichthyological journals in which these descriptions are published in but one would either need to be a researcher or student in a university or museum dealing with this subject or via a subscription to these journals of which cost would be a major factor in discouraging people from buying them. Therefore, I would be grateful if anyone here has anything on the killifishes, especially those from the SAAs which I'm most interested in.

----------

